# SS Macedonia



## Susannah4

Hi, I am trying to find out as much as I can about the SS Macedonia. My grandmother and aunt sailed from Gibraltar to London in 1924 on this ship, my grandfather being in the Suffolk Regiment, stationed in Gibraltar. I would love to find some photos of this ship.


----------



## treeve

Nice postcard on http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/PO_Liners2.html#anchor6717


----------



## benjidog

I have written a short history of this ship with pictures and you can find it in the site Directory HERE.


----------



## treeve

That is the one I had marked, I will delete it now. (Thumb)


----------



## Ray Eckhoff

I just came across your post. I currently have a ships booklet covering the P&O Lines SS Macedonia, Marmora, Moldavia and Mongolia, for auction on Ebay. Look for Vintage ships booklet.
16 pages covers mostly interior saloon's cabin's.
Should help you if you are still researching SS Macedonia.


----------

